# Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert?



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

I would like to know what is involved with installing a Turbo S or aftermarket bumper cover on a 2004 Vert? I would like to know costs and part #'s etc. to get an idea if I want to have this done. I'm in SoCal and if there is any recomendations that would be great.


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*

It's a little over 3 grand, and there is an EXTENSIVE parts list. If you go to newbeetle.org, and look on the old forums for w00sh (that's with two zero's), he has a list, although I had to add a few parts that he did not list. Also, if you have xenon lights, you'll obviously lose your headlight washers as there are no cutouts for them on the bumper. The washer fluid bottle on cars with xenon lights is bigger, and I don't know anything about fitment problems. You will also have to modify or replace your radiator mount for fit. w00sh said he had to change his headlights because his bodyshop couldn't get the rubber seals to work, but I've heard of others who didn't, and just reused their original non-S lights. The Turbo S has city lights built in, but that's the only difference. Anyway, his convertible is gray, and mine is Galactic blue, so you can get an idea of what your convertible will look like with the bumper.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (20VConvBug)*

The rear bumpers are different for differently-shaped trunk lids.
You can get one that looks just like the Turbo S one from drivergear for the 'vert.
Just, you'll never find a used one








SMG


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (SomeMacGuy)*

Thanks - I will look into it. The one from VW Driver Gear is that any easier or a better fit?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*

Yeah, the one from drivergear is the only one that will fit.
This is why you see vert few 'verts with bodykits








SMG


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_The rear bumpers are different for differently-shaped trunk lids.
You can get one that looks just like the Turbo S one from drivergear for the 'vert.
Just, you'll never find a used one








SMG

The one in Driver's Gear is NOT for a convertible. It's a little confusing because it is shown when you look under New Beetle Convertible/Body Styling but if you read the item description carefully it says:

_Quote, originally posted by *Driver's Gear* »_Shown with the Sport Exhaust Diffuser. *Not for New Beetle convertible or Turbos S models.*

Sorry dude. You really can't use the TurboS rear bumper without extensive modifications to your trunk lid. It can be done, but you'll need a really good body man and lots of Benjamins.


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (w00sh!)*

Remember I just want to so the front.


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*

I have searched the old and new forums at newbeetle.org and have not seen it yet. There was one posting with pictures that I could not see from an owner in Los Angeles that had done the Votex kit. If anyone has pictures or info I would really appreciatte it. THANKS!


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*

How about abbump?? I need the info.


----------



## BEARJAM BHRIFIC (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Wave Dave* »_I would like to know what is involved with installing a Turbo S or aftermarket bumper cover on a 2004 Vert? I would like to know costs and part #'s etc. to get an idea if I want to have this done. I'm in SoCal and if there is any recomendations that would be great.










I had the Turbo S front installed on my 2001 GLX. It looks GREAT, and fits PERFECTLY!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (BEARJAM BHRIFIC)*

The bumper cover will fit no problem, the front-end is identical to the coupe








SMG


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (SomeMacGuy)*

Did you use the Votex from Drivergear or just order the Turbo S Cover? If you used the cover- how much and was there alot of parts to replace? Lights, blinkers, wiring etc?
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Wave Dave* »_Did you use the Votex from Drivergear or just order the Turbo S Cover? If you used the cover- how much and was there alot of parts to replace? Lights, blinkers, wiring etc?
Thanks in advance for your help









I did it myself using all factory turbo s parts (not votex). Requires some minor rewiring as the two function parking/turn signals become dedicated turn signals (round turbo S) and dedicated parking lights (oval turbo S). It's straight forward, just share the brown wire (ground). There will be minor trimming to the core support to fit the turn signals.
You will also need the following parts:
--turn signals (x2, round) and appropriate bulb housings. 
--clips for holding the turn signals (2 piece for each one)
--parking lights (x2, oval) and approprate bulb housings
--foam bumper supports (upper and lower)
--3 grille pieces (left, right, center)
--under tray filler (screws to bottom of turbo s bumper w/ ~7 screws)
--fog lights (the have different mounting points then the stockers)


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (gt2437)*

Just to be a post whore, here is mine with a smoother votex front. the fog lights are now my indicator/ signals.


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (gt2437)*

Very Cool -Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (bugasm99)*

Looks great - How was the Votex Kit? Did it include everything needed? Was it expensive to have installed?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*

double check with the dealer, but mine came with everything. they should have a list of all the part numbers that are needed. it comes with all the buckets for the lights and the harnesses, mine had to be modified since it is smoothed and the indicators relocated. Overall it is all OEM quality and I was happy with the fit. The car had been hit in the front, so i dont know the cost of install since it was part of the repair.
In all reality, as long as the prep work is done well, installing it isnt that bad. once you get through it once you get used to it.


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (bugasm99)*

I appreciate the info. Thanks


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Wave Dave* »_Very Cool -Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

pic of finished product (bumpers completed 3 years ago in March):


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (gt2437)*

Nice Pic...Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N3cr0n0mIV (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*

I had the Turbo S bumper (from DriverGear) put on my 02 bug... it was about $1300 including parts, labor, and paint. Not too bad really.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (N3cr0n0mIV)*

so thats what mine would have looked like? thats actually the first good shot I have seen of how it would have looked.


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (bugasm99)*

Good Pic!


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (Big Wave Dave)*

The yellow Beetle above has the Votex bumper, not the Turbo S bumper, although it looks very similar. If you look at the silver car with the Turbo S bumper, you will notice that it only has the round blinkers whereas the Votex bumper has round blinkers as well as the non-S oval blinkers with black surrounds. Also the side grilles are not circular on the Turbo S bumper. If you go with the Turbo S bumper, you will have to do extensive, but not impossible mods to the wiring harness AND you have to change the radiator support. If you have headlamp washers, you will lose them when you change over to the Turbo S bumper. Like I said a while ago, the Turbo S bumper was around 3 grand. IMO, the Votex bumper looks good and at less than half the price, you have to ask yourself if you really really want a genuine Turbo S bumper. As for me, I always wanted a real one, and you can see it here:
http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...t=334


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_pic of finished product (bumpers completed 3 years ago in March):









Sweet looking bug! What are those wheels?


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Installing Turbo S or Aftermarket Front Bumper Cover on a 04 Vert? (r0nd3L)*

Great Info and Pics - Thanks. I hope to be working on this over the next few months. any other suggestions or assistance is greatly apprecia







ted.


----------

